# Carry on bulking or show off some muscle?



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Te first two pics are me now and thwarting third after a cut. Catch 22 situation. I like the size now. In fact I love being bigger but dislike my love handles and belly. I dislike being slim at 11stone cut but i like the definition. Maybe you guys can give your opinion on how i look cut and how i look now?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Get bigger  x x


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep bulking


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

either or at that stage I'd say......a diet will leave you tiny but you dont wat to get to chubby....

I always think in these situations - just get your head down....eat well but dont over eat and train hard for a year and re visit......so i guess thats a bulk.........but a clean one


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't want to sound harsh, but if you cut now there will be very little left to show off.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

but DO CUT the wallpaper....MY EYESSSS


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Get bigger  eat clean and more on training then rest days etc and keep carbs away from bedtime, thatll keep gains leaner


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> but DO CUT the wallpaper....MY EYESSSS


I don't know, I think it goes well with those pretty sheets.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bamse said:


> I don't know, I think it goes well with those pretty sheets.


I hope he went in a sisters room as the lighting is better??? (im throwing you a fuking lifeline here op.....use it lol)


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Bamse said:


> I don't know, I think it goes well with those pretty sheets.


Lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I hope he went in a sisters room as the lighting is better??? (im throwing you a fuking lifeline here op.....use it lol)


By allowing him to admit getting naked in his sisters bedroom??? Id rather put my hands up to the wallpaper than what you lot would make out of that one :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> By allowing him to admit getting naked in his sisters bedroom??? Id rather put my hands up to the wallpaper than what you lot would make out of that one :whistling:


STFU bro....i almost had him lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Uriel said:


> STFU bro....i almost had him lol


Ah fvck, didnt see you leading him into admitting to such filth


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

He still hasnt replied quick edit the posts....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol thanks all. Was my mrs's room. Bought house now and its gone.  .oh and none of the comments are harsh at all. I like positive criticism. I'll work hard and knock carbs down. I was doing 100g breakie then 59 mid morn and aft, not to mention all the brown rice etc. Those pescy carbs will be cut after evening meal til bed


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> He still hasnt replied quick edit the posts....


Yes, hurry, his sister will be done with him any minute now.

Edit: damn, she's good.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> He still hasnt replied quick edit the posts....


Haha cnuts


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

If you post your diet can give you some advice if you want?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Haha cnuts


Yeah Inapsine.....


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Yer I know ive been so mean....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

train in a baggy long sleeved top as hard as fuk for a year........dont even give a wnk what you look like in detail....eat the eat - train the train and worry about details after that buddy


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> Yer I know ive been so mean....


Haha you have you tight git! Diet is along these lines.

Breakie 100g oats 50g whey with some natty pb and evoo with frozen fruit.

10:30 100/50 oats/whey

12:30 4 slices wm bread/ tuna or brown rice with chicken etc

15:30 as mid morn

Tea (pwo) chicken curry with brown rice rice or brown pasta with chicken etc

Bed 25g protein blend.

I was doing 6 raw eggs too breakie but a sensitive stomach problem frigged that.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Eat more of everything. There. That's your diet sorted.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Tbh id have more protein at bed, possibly save the whey for only after workouts and try and subsitute in cooked eggs, more meat or some low fat dairy, also if your not gaining put in some more carbs too especially after workout.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bamse said:


> Eat more of everything. There. That's your diet sorted.


except your sis minge....leave that to the pro's lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Uriel said:


> except your sis minge....leave that to the pro's lol


Ohhhhh he didn't just go there!!!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Uriel said:


> except your sis minge....leave that to the pro's lol


And there goes another thread, into the gutters......


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Atleast it went with a bang not just faded away


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he started it with that fuing wall paper lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Its his GF wallpaper........honest :bounce:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> except your sis minge....leave that to the pro's lol


My sis passed away in 2000 so can't really.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> My sis passed away in 2000 so can't really.


ok ....so - I'm a huge cnut...I wont even risk double jeopardy that you are blagging..

nite nite


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Your back looks nice although your shoulders need a lot of work. Your bf% isn't high so bulk like mad for the next year or so. Then you'll have a lovely frame so that when you cu you'll be proud of all those new found muscles. Just my opinion though


Thanks pal for the comments. I am looking at doing stronglifts 5x5 new year. What do you think? Military pressing so should get some good work on them. Not much isolation work 5x5 though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> ok ....so - I'm a huge cnut...I wont even risk double jeopardy that you are blagging..
> 
> nite nite


In a bit fella. Cheers for advice.on baggy top for training. Makes a lot of sense! Will try fill the ©unt. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> I tried that without much luck but that was just me. Try and hit the traps so go big on the dead lifts and shrugs. Maybe the upright rows as well. MP is cool for the delts but don't get hug up on the isolation moves too soon. You've got a lot of good things to work with there mate so make the most of them. Am well jell lol


Haha cheers pal. Only conscious about bit of tub now cos.im.3 stone up since hitting gym in 2009 and never had to worry about it. Will hit deads hard and throw some shrugs into Mix too. Like shrugs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

as opposed to working specifically on cutting or bulking looks like you need to work on shape more than anything


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

If you're looking for mass then lyle mcdonalds generic bulking routine did wonders for me. Mix it in with cardio on off days and you're laughing.

However currently doing rippetoes and my legs are exploding!!! Depends what you want to work on. Definately clean up the diet though. Btw is the front sided picture new or old?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> as opposed to working specifically on cutting or bulking looks like you need to work on shape more than anything


What do you mean by that?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Keep bulking


you're kidding? he may be small, but he's got a gut.... you can't flex fat..

cut then lean bulk, then repeat..


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Bamse said:


> What do you mean by that?


looking at his 2nd pic i would be working the f*ck out of my lats

some people whatever path they wanna take or whatever they want to achieve from working out, bulking or cutting, will get shape naturally just from training inside of what they want to achieve but he's got a little bit of a gut and with his wide hips you could see him bulking or cutting & he's just got one of those bodies where he either does lump up a bit or gets good definition, depending on what he wants to do, and still have no shape because of his wide hips and narrow shoulders


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> looking at his 2nd pic i would be working the f*ck out of my lats
> 
> some people whatever path they wanna take or whatever they want to achieve from working out, bulking or cutting, will get shape naturally just from training inside of what they want to achieve but he's got a little bit of a gut and with his wide hips you could see him bulking or cutting & he's just got one of those bodies where he either does lump up a bit or gets good definition, depending on what he wants to do, and still have no shape because of his wide hips and narrow shoulders


Yeah my hips have always been quite big. Know what you mean about them sticking out more than shoulders. Gonna do my lean bulk with a bit of cardio and see how i feel. Naturally slim so it.wouldn't be hard to work the gut off


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Cut to 10 percent body fat than go in a 200 calorie surplus. I'm 14 percent body fat and don't even have a sign of a gut so id say your around 20% bodyfat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Yeah my hips have always been quite big. Know what you mean about them sticking out more than shoulders. Gonna do my lean bulk with a bit of cardio and see how i feel. Naturally slim so it.wouldn't be hard to work the gut off


whatever you decide to do predominantly, bulk or cut(tbh i'd just train normally encorperating both equally) focus a bit more attention on your lats and shoulders than the other areas :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

smiley_boy2501 said:


> If you're looking for mass then lyle mcdonalds generic bulking routine did wonders for me. Mix it in with cardio on off days and you're laughing.
> 
> However currently doing rippetoes and my legs are exploding!!! Depends what you want to work on. Definately clean up the diet though. Btw is the front sided picture new or old?


Will check that out. Ta. Front sided is new. Taken yesterday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Cut to 10 percent body fat than go in a 200 calorie surplus. I'm 14 percent body fat and don't even have a sign of a gut so id say your around 20% bodyfat.


Last march i was 12%. Measured accurately in gym. Btw this belly is about a months worth of eating and drinking like crazy pre and during xmas. As other people say, if i cut i will be left with frig all that I've worked for. Will start incorporating cardio though to help out


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> looking at his 2nd pic i would be working the f*ck out of my lats


Yeah, I suppose... but at this point I'd just lift, eat reasonably clean, do cardio and get into the habit of working out. Then after a year or so worry about the details.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> whatever you decide to do predominantly, bulk or cut(tbh i'd just train normally encorperating both equally) focus a bit more attention on your lats and shoulders than the other areas :thumbup1:


One thing then. I was planning doing 5x5 stronglifts. Would you sack this and move onto.something like push pull legs to hit the shoulders and lats more?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

You don't have much muscle mass to loose while dieting and again you don't have good definition that you could loose when bulking. Either one will do you good.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr White said:


> You don't have much muscle mass to loose while dieting and again you don't have good definition that you could loose when bulking. Either one will do you good.


Bulk. Decision made


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Bulk. Decision made


Good. Now stick with it.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

How about just gain muscle to yourself whilst staying lean / dropping body fat through dedication of the word 'diet'


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> How about just gain muscle to yourself whilst staying lean / dropping body fat through dedication of the word 'diet'


There is no way in hell unless absolute newbie,

just keep bulking but make sure it is mostly muscle and very little fat increase cardio maybe 16 min after each session ! as you don keep protein high and carbs low mostly i would recommend PW increase omega 3 intake as 6 and 9 should take care of it self.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

reza85 said:


> There is no way in hell unless absolute newbie,
> 
> just keep bulking but make sure it is mostly muscle and very little fat increase cardio maybe 16 min after each session ! as you don keep protein high and carbs low mostly i would recommend PW increase omega 3 intake as 6 and 9 should take care of it self.


Got home gym so I'll do a 15 min jog around estate after weights


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So we thinking 5x5 on a push.pull. Legs to develop shoulders and lats more


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

reza85 said:


> There is no way in hell unless absolute newbie


Leangains diet would disagree with you there, muscle can be gained while remaining lean & not just noobies.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers to everyone who has commented on this thread. Decided to do a log on my progress so anyone wanting to follow me can do so my clicking this link. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160834-robs-2012-mass-attack.html#post2727866


----------

